# Steinhart GMT-OCEAN One 39 versions are here!



## jamesezra

And so, with an email alert, these two babies are released:















https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/diver-watch/gmt-ocean-one-39-blue-red.html
https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/diver-watch/gmt-ocean-one-39-black-keramik.html

Personally, I will not be ordering them as I found the 39mm Ocean One too small for my wrist. Let me know what you think of these.


----------



## SlowTipToe

I found the 39mm to be perfect for my 7.25" inch wrist. I am very tempted by these, but I already own two Steinharts, the Ocean One Premium Blue and the Ocean 39 Vintage Military. I'd been hoping for a 39mm Pepsi GMT, but I've been saving for a Planet Ocean or a Submariner so I am trying to stick to my guns and not get tempted.


----------



## duketogo81

Vintage red next needs to happen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondo Shizmo

Just ordered the red-blue model, I would like the ceramic bezel as well, do any of you know if they will sell just the bezel alone?


----------



## missalaire

I just bought an Ocean One 39 black three weeks ago... *sigh* ordered the GMT black ceramic.


----------



## danktrees

it's weird that they didnt release the coke as well. i would have to assume that's next but they should have released it at the same time.


----------



## nodnod222

I have always wanted to get a Pepsi GMT for my collection, on my wish list are Tiger Concept, Alpha, Bliger or Parnis. With this new Steinhart release, perhaps I should increase my budget a little bit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cadomniel

Great job Steinhart for listening to the customers....
I ordered the pepsi one right away as soon as I saw the email from gnomon


----------



## SlowTipToe

In general, ceramic bezels appeal to me because they are scratch-resistant, but I wish Steinhart made their Ocean One ceramic bezels easier to read. The numbers fade out when looking at the bezel from most angles. 














They could easily address this problem with a bezel like they used on their Ocean 500 series, where the numbers are etched into the bezel and then painted white. 














Why do they do this with the Ocean 500, but not with the Ocean One ceramics? I doubt many people would object to having a more legible bezel.


----------



## picklepossy

If they do the vintage GMT in 39mm I am all over it. Still waiting.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfras

Had a feeling Steinhart / Gnomon were going to release the GMT in a 39mm, It's a great price on a smaller GMT. I purchased the 42mm Steinhart Pan Am when first released yet gave it to my Cousin due to the size and overall lug length, looks like Gnomon is going to sell me another smaller one. Now I'm wondering should I wait for the coke bezel or go with the black? Have a MkII Keywest on order but it's doubtful I see it this year (2 years 3months waiting).


----------



## Terry Lennox

I would also like to see them do a 39mm Vintage GMT. Maybe they will save that one for later in the year as a limited production model exclusive to Gnomon. One can hope.


----------



## JTO

Nice.

I don't think I'd ever purchase this one. I just know I won't. I won't do it. I don't need it. I don't want it. I won't...


----------



## SimOS X

the back is not decorated as the back of the standard 39 version


----------



## Dyneema

I've been back and forth with getting a Steinhart but this might just do it for me. Is the ceramic bezel really that hard to read under certain lighting conditions?


----------



## SimOS X

Dyneema said:


> I've been back and forth with getting a Steinhart but this might just do it for me. Is the ceramic bezel really that hard to read under certain lighting conditions?


----------



## spclEd

JTO said:


> Nice.
> 
> I don't think I'd ever purchase this one. I just know I won't. I won't do it. I don't need it. I don't want it. I won't...


Yup, I have uttered those words many a time to no avail...


----------



## JTO

spclEd said:


> Yup, I have uttered those words many a time to no avail...


I have only had the 39mm black ocean one for 2 weeks and this had to be released. For those easily tempted whatever you do, DO NOT, I REPEAT, DO NOT look at Steinharts facebook page since it seems like they hired a professional photographer to take good pictures on the new watches.

*Checks market value of the Ocean One 39...


----------



## Dec1968

Omg yeah....I will be ordering a Pepsi GMT in 39.....damn bank account is taking a hit. I just scored an OVM 39 as well. 


Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Mondo Shizmo

Did you order it from them directly, I was wondering how long on average it takes to get the watch.


----------



## skipwilliams

jamesezra said:


> And so, with an email alert, these two babies are released:
> 
> View attachment 12975179
> View attachment 12975181
> 
> 
> https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/diver-watch/gmt-ocean-one-39-blue-red.html


Order placed for the Pepsi bezel. The 39mm is actually perfect for my wrist. I have one of the Ocean 39's in black and it's a favorite. The 42's, while nice are just too big.

Skip

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MC88

I quite like the Pepsi GMT.

I’ve never owned a Steinhart watch what would you say their quality is compared to say a Chris Ward or Squale? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dyneema

Oh wow, it's really light and hard to read at specific angles for sure.


----------



## Press

I was going to order one as soon as I got the email, but I am glad I got the self control to wait a bit. I quickly realized I am still not the biggest fan of the Mercedes hand, and also the triangle on the bezel doesnt seem to have lume on it (nor pip). The lugs should also curve down a bit, I dont understand why they just cant do it after all the feedback with the 42 mm Ocean Ones.


----------



## Dec1968

The GMT variants don't use a lumed pip on many models, not just Steinhart.


----------



## parsnipity

Finally! I've been waiting for them to release 39mm GMT. I hope they release a black aluminum bezel version as well, then I will probably pick one up. I used to own a ocean 39 black ceramic and it is indeed hard to read.


----------



## earl.dieta

picklepossy said:


> If they do the vintage GMT in 39mm I am all over it. Still waiting.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm hoping for the Ocean Vintage in 39mm (not the Vintage Military) as I'm a sucker for 3-6-9 dials


----------



## anarasanen

Another boring homage.


----------



## Dec1968

anarasanen said:


> Another boring homage.


Not all models fit all people. Many have asked for this.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## tripreed

anarasanen said:


> Another boring homage.


You're a boring homage.


----------



## earl.dieta

I'm hoping for the Ocean Vintage in 39mm (not the Vintage Military) as I'm a sucker for 3-6-9 dials.

I asked Steinhart but unfortunately they currently have no plan on making one.


----------



## Bill J

I have one of the original 39mm Steinhart GMT's with a Coke, black and red bezel insert. I have worn that more than any watch I have. I originally bought 3 of them and later sold 2. Mine has the old style bezel edge, which I like and the bezel turns both directions like a GMT bezel should.


I just ordered one of the new "pepsi" models in 39mm. Curious to see the new bracelet style and the fit and finish on the current models. I recently sold a Premium Dual Time, I loved the watch but didn't like the size much. I once bought a 42mm GMT Steinhart with the ceramic insert and sold it within a week, I hated the insert, illegible. They either need to engrave them or stop selling them, IMHO.


----------



## BONDLTK

I just tried to order one; already sold out.


----------



## cadomniel

picklepossy said:


> If they do the vintage GMT in 39mm I am all over it. Still waiting.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If they do the vintage GMT in 39mm I will buy it as soon as its available just like the Pepsi


----------



## guysmiles

Bill J said:


> I have one of the original 39mm Steinhart GMT's with a Coke, black and red bezel insert. I have worn that more than any watch I have. I originally bought 3 of them and later sold 2. Mine has the old style bezel edge, which I like and the bezel turns both directions like a GMT bezel should.
> 
> 
> I just ordered one of the new "pepsi" models in 39mm. Curious to see the new bracelet style and the fit and finish on the current models. I recently sold a Premium Dual Time, I loved the watch but didn't like the size much. I once bought a 42mm GMT Steinhart with the ceramic insert and sold it within a week, I hated the insert, illegible. They either need to engrave them or stop selling them, IMHO.


This piece is absolutely stunning. Hoping for a 'coke' release in the near future.


----------



## lvt

tripreed said:


> You're a boring homage.


I disagree.

He might genuinely be bored.


----------



## Eodtech

Here is an original 39mm Pepsi on my 7" wrist, so you can get an idea of what yours will look like when it arrives.

And I welcome all of you to the 39mm GMT Steinhart family, finally..!!  



Bob.


----------



## JTO

Lord have mercy on my soul if they release a ceramic coke (or possibly Pepsi) gmt 39mm


----------



## SlowTipToe

What frustrates me even more about the ceramic GMT bezel is they have white paint for the Pip. Why can't they include paint on the numbers? Why oh why?


----------



## tripreed

Bill J said:


> They either need to engrave them or stop selling them, IMHO.


I very much agree.


----------



## tripreed

JTO said:


> Lord have mercy on my soul if they release a ceramic coke (or possibly Pepsi) gmt 39mm


Apparently the development of the ceramic Pepsi bezel by Rolex was a pretty significant technical achievement. I'm not sure it's in Steinhart's budget to take that step.


----------



## JTO

tripreed said:


> Apparently the development of the ceramic Pepsi bezel by Rolex was a pretty significant technical achievement. I'm not sure it's in Steinhart's budget to take that step.


Then let all of our wallets breathe a collective sigh of relief


----------



## boxsash

Thank goodness...for me that the've have sold out. It seems that every time I log on I see another watch i'd like when I'm trying to reduce the heard. Only a couple of weeks until Basel so hold on tight.


----------



## BONDLTK

I ended up ordering a blue/red from Steinhart and the exchange rate actually made the purchase a bit cheaper. Gnomon watches advised me that it will be 2-4 weeks until they will have it back in stock.


----------



## jamesezra

Yea, the ceramic bezels can be a PITA to read sometimes, due to the reflections. Really wished they did something about it.

Back to the size, I thought 39mm would be the best size for my 6.75 inch wrist. When the 39mm Ocean Ones were released, I jumped on it immediately. However, I found it a tad small eventually and sold it out.

As for the GMTs, my initial feel is that it gives off a feeling that everything has been downsized and cramped up into a 39mm. Not too sure if Im right and Im sure the real-life pics would prove me wrong.

Well done to those who have ordered. Share pics soon!


----------



## cadomniel

picklepossy said:


> If they do the vintage GMT in 39mm I am all over it. Still waiting.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1 on Vintage GMT in smaller case. I


----------



## 92gli

Press said:


> The lugs should also curve down a bit, I dont understand why they just cant do it after all the feedback with the 42 mm Ocean Ones.


"Should"? Didnt know it is a law.

This is their case design and I really hope they don't give in. I'm thankful they do some things slightly different from all the other rolxes derivatives.


----------



## 92gli

tripreed said:


> Apparently the development of the ceramic Pepsi bezel by Rolex was a pretty significant technical achievement. I'm not sure it's in Steinhart's budget to take that step.


Some supplier in china will figure it out eventually.

I just wish steinhart would use a matte finish on the black one.


----------



## missalaire

Did anyone's order ship yet (if you ordered direct from Steinhart)?


----------



## Eduardo123

Agreed on the size comments. Can't understand why they didn't just go with 40mm case since 20mm lugs go well with that. The 39 is too small for men and too large for women so Steinhart seems to have missed both potential buyers.

I bought the milsub 39mm Steinhart and wished I hadn't. As noted by others, the hands and markers looked crammed onto the dial and the overall proportions seem off. Also wish they went with a somewhat domed crystal and unpolished bezel edges on this GMT, like on the 42mm milsub homage. Worst of all is the bracelet going down to 16mm at the clasp. I know its historically correct but it looks and feels wrong to me. Oh well.


----------



## tripreed

Eduardo123 said:


> Agreed on the size comments. Can't understand why they didn't just go with 40mm case since 20mm lugs go well with that. The 39 is too small for men and too large for women so Steinhart seems to have missed both potential buyers.
> 
> I bought the milsub 39mm Steinhart and wished I hadn't. As noted by others, the hands and markers looked crammed onto the dial and the overall proportions seem off. Also wish they went with a somewhat domed crystal and unpolished bezel edges on this GMT, like on the 42mm milsub homage. Worst of all is the bracelet going down to 16mm at the clasp. I know its historically correct but it looks and feels wrong to me. Oh well.


Eh, I think most indications are that the pendulum is swinging back the other way in favor of smaller watches, so their sizing choice seems good. I don't think 1mm off from the size of a real Submariner makes it "too small for men." I think that their shrinking looks good; things were a bit too spread out on the 42mm for my taste.


----------



## parsig9

I placed an order yesterday at noon for the Pepsi, about an hour after I got the email. They must be swamped because I have not heard boo from Gnomon other than a robot order confirmation. Gnomon was about $12 more than Steinhart for me but the care they take, extra strap, warranty, and better shipping with DHL (no fees) made it an easy decision for me. SO over the homage/copy thing. I just don't care and am not buying a 20 year old Rolex for $10K. Someday if they re-release the GMT in SS with a modern movement like the Explorer and I have my kids through college, we'll see. This is my solution to the bezel color and style I like. Plus, I have a sweet red, white and blue NATO waiting for it.


----------



## Terry Lennox

The demand for the smaller cases is clear from how fast these things sell out.


----------



## Watchfreek

Eduardo123 said:


> Agreed on the size comments. Can't understand why they didn't just go with 40mm case since 20mm lugs go well with that. The 39 is too small for men and too large for women so Steinhart seems to have missed both potential buyers.
> 
> I bought the milsub 39mm Steinhart and wished I hadn't. As noted by others, the hands and markers looked crammed onto the dial and the overall proportions seem off. Also wish they went with a somewhat domed crystal and unpolished bezel edges on this GMT, like on the 42mm milsub homage. Worst of all is the bracelet going down to 16mm at the clasp. I know its historically correct but it looks and feels wrong to me. Oh well.


20mm lugs go well with 40mm cases and not 39mm cases? Says who?

Let's confirm some facts before finding excuses to justify your decision, shall we?

The last generation Subs, the "40mm" cases actually have cases that are closer to 38.5mm, whilst the bezel itself measures 40mm - I know, I just measured mine.

The Steinhart 39mm Oceans have cases that are actually close to 39mm and so is the bezel. So technically the Steinharts have a larger case.

Also, what's 1mm in the real world, especially when that 1mm is just in the bezel? Is it really that noticeable a difference in look and feel and 39mm such an awkward size that neither men nor women will like it? That's a bit of a reckless assumption.

I'm not sure where you got your information from. My GF happens to equally love her 39mm MOP Ocean, 42mm Oceans, 44mm Marines AND 47mm pilots. I, on the otherhand find my 40mm Rolex sports models too small and literally haven't worn them in the past 10 years because of that reason......Just some food for thought...


----------



## Watchfreek

Terry Lennox said:


> The demand for the smaller cases is clear from how fast these things sell out.


It could be because they only made limited numbers to test the waters....It's happened with past releases and it just makes sense to do so... In most cases, they have the parts there, they just need to assemble more... That's why the black one is already back in stock.


----------



## missalaire

Watchfreek said:


> 20mm lugs go well with 40mm cases and not 39mm cases? Says who?
> 
> Let's confirm some facts before finding excuses to justify your decision, shall we?
> 
> The last generation Subs, the "40mm" cases actually have cases that are closer to 38.5mm, whilst the bezel itself measures 40mm - I know, I just measured mine.
> 
> The Steinhart 39mm Oceans have cases that are actually close to 39mm and so is the bezel. So technically the Steinharts have a larger case.
> 
> Also, what's 1mm in the real world, especially when that 1mm is just in the bezel? Is it really that noticeable a difference in look and feel and 39mm such an awkward size that neither men nor women will like it? That's a bit of a reckless assumption.
> 
> I'm not sure where you got your information from. My GF happens to equally love her 39mm MOP Ocean, 42mm Oceans, 44mm Marines AND 47mm pilots. I, on the otherhand find my 40mm Rolex sports models too small and literally haven't worn them in the past 10 years because of that reason......Just some food for thought...


Out of curiosity, what's your gf's wrist size? I like the look of some of the 42-47mm watches, but feel like they'd be too large.


----------



## Watchfreek

missalaire said:


> Out of curiosity, what's your gf's wrist size? I like the look of some of the 42-47mm watches, but feel like they'd be too large.


To be honest, I've never measured it but it can't be more than 6.5". Point is there is no universal standard for casesize/L2L vs wrist size. Things get even more complicated when the flatness of wrist is thrown in. What YOU feel is the "right" fit may not be what others think. The same goes for clothes - it's been like that for decades. Other factors come into it as well - wrist presence, making a statement, feel of the weight, or just preference for an "oversized" look etc. Etc. If everyone thought the same as you the 39's wouldn't have been so popular with the ladies and the 42s wouldn't have been so successful from the start, or there wouldn't be such things as the "boyfriend shirt" or "boyfriendbwatch". Sweeping statements based on one's own views just doesn't make sense in this day and age. That's the point.


----------



## Bill J

I have owned a bunch of different sized watches and have an 8 inch wrist which gives me some latitude in watch designs. There are some that look and feel right and some that just don't. I still own a Rolex GMT Master II which is 40mm, had a 20/16 taper to the bracelet and has hollow center links on the bracelet. It wears more comfortably than most solid, wide and heavy watches and bracelets, it does not hang like a Miami beach bling thing, it feels right all around.

For a number of years I have worn a Steinhart 39mm GMT with a "Coke" insert, one of the older model watches before the dropped the 39mm models. I like the watch, feels good and has some decent features, also a good timekeeper. I have owned several of the 42mm Steinhart's, still have a Vintage One with the 3-6-9 dial, not too bad but it is less comfortable to wear, maybe the weight, it also looks large on my wrist and I can wear a Seiko 44mm Turtle all day without feeling too large.

As far as the difference between a 40mm Rolex and a 39mm Steinhart, side by side, they are almost identical, you can measure a difference, but it is very slight. 1mm is pretty small. The original Rolex GMT and Sub were both close to 38mm. If Steinhart wanted to make their GMT a better watch, they'd make the 12 hour hand independently adjustable instead of the 24 hour hand, the bezel would go both directions on the GMT models and center links could be hollow to lighten the whole thing up. However, there is a reason one costs close to $10K and one is under $1K and I am happy with what I can get for the price of a Steinhart, both in 39mm and 42mm, the one I will never buy into is the 44mm models, they really look weird to me.

I have not gotten a shipping notice from Gnomon, which is unusual for them. It is now Saturday in Singapore, so I hope to get a notice on Sunday (here) but then it could be that they are waiting on their shipment too. One other item, I have been billed about 10% by FedEx for "customs duty" in the past when buying from Steinhart directly, so that makes dealing with them more expensive than Gnomon, and my DHL shipments have arrived within 40 hours, which is impressive. I can't get a birthday card in 72 hours by USPS from two states away.


----------



## skipwilliams

Eduardo123 said:


> Agreed on the size comments. Can't understand why they didn't just go with 40mm case since 20mm lugs go well with that. The 39 is too small for men and too large for women so Steinhart seems to have missed both potential buyers.
> 
> I bought the milsub 39mm Steinhart and wished I hadn't. As noted by others, the hands and markers looked crammed onto the dial and the overall proportions seem off. Also wish they went with a somewhat domed crystal and unpolished bezel edges on this GMT, like on the 42mm milsub homage. Worst of all is the bracelet going down to 16mm at the clasp. I know its historically correct but it looks and feels wrong to me. Oh well.


I have a 39mm Ocean with a 6.75" wrist and it really works for me. I tend to agree that the hands look crowded on the 39OVM.

About the bracelet, it really makes the watch super comfortable for me and keeps the bulk and weight down a little. It also makes the watch more dress-like, which is a positive for me too.

I ordered the 39GMT. We'll see if that one looks like and when it gets here.

Skip

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry Lennox

Bill J said:


> I have not gotten a shipping notice from Gnomon, which is unusual for them. It is now Saturday in Singapore, so I hope to get a notice on Sunday (here) but then it could be that they are waiting on their shipment too. One other item, I have been billed about 10% by FedEx for "customs duty" in the past when buying from Steinhart directly, so that makes dealing with them more expensive than Gnomon, and my DHL shipments have arrived within 40 hours, which is impressive. I can't get a birthday card in 72 hours by USPS from two states away.


I prefer DHL as well. I have gotten hit with import fees from FedEx on other items (not watches) and never with DHL.


----------



## Terry Lennox

Also just adding it took a while for me to hear back from Gnomon when I ordered my OVM 39, but once it shipped it was overnight to the US west coast.


----------



## Chronogmt

On the flesh


----------



## Vinguru

Chronogmt said:


> On the flesh


Looks good, congrats!

Whats your opinion now that you have it on your wrist?


----------



## Chronogmt

Vinguru said:


> Chronogmt said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the flesh
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good, congrats!
> 
> Whats your opinion now that you have it on your wrist?
Click to expand...

Would have preferred gilted markers but god knows if steinhart will ever release them.Have not got enough wrist time to give a review. Wears similar to my ovm 39 as expected. GMT hand do not align very well but for me its for deco only.


----------



## zumzum5150

Chronogmt said:


> Would have preferred gilted markers but god knows if steinhart will ever release them.Have not got enough wrist time to give a review. Wears similar to my ovm 39 as expected. GMT hand do not align very well but for me its for deco only.


I do hope it's not like that with the rest. I purchased it for its GMT functionality and not a deco..


----------



## 92gli

Chronogmt said:


> GMT hand do not align very well.


Ugh. Why do they keep shipping watches with this problem?


----------



## Chronogmt

And the flat crystal caught me off guard, too used to domes from steinhart


----------



## umarrajs

I still think the Dual time premium is the best of the lot......especially the 'old style' GMT hand, font of the numbers on the bezel plus the 'vintaged' bezel (understated and non-blingy):

And even if one could afford it...........the Rolex is impossible to come by!!


----------



## sticky

I’m very tempted but the watch fund is already moaning about it. I tried explaining that I was only interested in the black one but that didn’t seem to help.


----------



## cadomniel

Misaligned GMT hand is disappointing


----------



## JTO

sticky said:


> I'm very tempted but the watch fund is already moaning about it. I tried explaining that I was only interested in the black one but that didn't seem to help.


Pretty sure you've said 15 watches ago


----------



## Tom_ZG

I am a bit anoyed that they didnt also update the 42mm with better lume like on 39mm. Would jump on that one. 39 is tad too small for me

Sent from my Moto X4


----------



## Gilmour

JTO said:


> Nice.
> 
> I don't think I'd ever purchase this one. I just know I won't. I won't do it. I don't need it. I don't want it. I won't...


You just wrote that so you can quote it when you buy one!! Admit it!
Rofl.


tripreed said:


> You're a boring homage.


Rofl.


----------



## JTO

Gilmour said:


> You just wrote that so you can quote it when you buy one!! Admit it!
> Rofl.Rofl.


It's more of a mantra. I currently have the 39mm ocean one black and I won't be purchasing the new gmts at the moment. Reason being is the bezel on the Pepsi or any others are not ceramic and would like them to be engraved. The black ceramic gmt will look like my current ocean one so there's no need at the moment.


----------



## missalaire

JTO said:


> It's more of a mantra. I currently have the 39mm ocean one black and I won't be purchasing the new gmts at the moment. Reason being is the bezel on the Pepsi or any others are not ceramic and would like them to be engraved. The black ceramic gmt will look like my current ocean one so there's no need at the moment.


I have the Ocean One black 39 as well, but I had been wanting a GMT in 39mm as well so I ended up pulling the trigger on the black GMT. I agree that it looks too similar to the Ocean One black 39 so I'll most likely end up selling mine and keeping the GMT.


----------



## JTO

missalaire said:


> I have the Ocean One black 39 as well, but I had been wanting a GMT in 39mm as well so I ended up pulling the trigger on the black GMT. I agree that it looks too similar to the Ocean One black 39 so I'll most likely end up selling mine and keeping the GMT.


I hear ya. This is why I'm holding off at the moment. When they make a ceramic versions of the Pepsi or coke (preferably with engraved markers) thats when this one will be sold. I'm just not sure why they aren't doing this since steinhart already has a batman bezel with engraved and lumed markers so they are capable of doing such a feat.


----------



## Terry Lennox

Somebody needs to make after-market aluminum and ceramic inserts for Steinhart's 39mm models.


----------



## Dyneema

Exactly my thoughts. I'm just waiting for engraved markers and if Steinhart does that, it'll be a perfect sub $500 GMT watch.


----------



## danktrees

Dyneema said:


> Exactly my thoughts. I'm just waiting for engraved markers and if Steinhart does that, it'll be a perfect sub $500 GMT watch.


I don't think they'll keep it sub 500 if they did that.


----------



## khanhdnk

Tom_ZG said:


> I am a bit anoyed that they didnt also update the 42mm with better lume like on 39mm. Would jump on that one. 39 is tad too small for me
> 
> Sent from my Moto X4


Its exactly question i ask them through email, and the answer is that what they are offering, no change will be made at the moment. My wrist is ~7,5 inches so 39mm seems too small for me. Whats im looking at is Ocean One GMT ceramic 42mm.


----------



## spclEd

Terry Lennox said:


> Somebody needs to make after-market aluminum and ceramic inserts for Steinhart's 39mm models.


When a third party makes 'after-market' parts for an original manufacturers watches, does that mean the OEM is a main stream watch company??!

Hmmmmm....


----------



## TAnderson9008

SlowTipToe said:


> In general, ceramic bezels appeal to me because they are scratch-resistant, but I wish Steinhart made their Ocean One ceramic bezels easier to read. The numbers fade out when looking at the bezel from most angles.
> View attachment 12975435
> View attachment 12975459
> 
> 
> They could easily address this problem with a bezel like they used on their Ocean 500 series, where the numbers are etched into the bezel and then painted white.
> View attachment 12975445
> View attachment 12975449
> 
> 
> Why do they do this with the Ocean 500, but not with the Ocean One ceramics? I doubt many people would object to having a more legible bezel.


Excellent point. I would pay extra for an engraved bezel.


----------



## The Kevin

Unbelievable how quickly the Pepsi gmt went out of stock. How long is the wait.. 4 weeks?


----------



## nemorino

What a great addition. I got a 42mm Ocean One ceramic and I can hardly wait for a 39mm Vintage Red. The 39mm Pepsi GMT would be my second choice, but I prefer the vintage look. Fortunately the watch companies starting to realize that the oversized watches are not for everyone. Keep up the good work Steinhart!


----------



## Bill J

I have to say I am a little disappointed, I ordered a Pepsi GMT 39 the same day the email came out, I got an immediate response but that was 4 days ago and no tracking number. Shortly after my order the site read out of stock. So did they ever have the watches in stock or were they taking orders on an incoming shipment?

I fully expected to have a new watch by now and I am out $550 and I don't even have a tracking number. Seriously considering a request to cancel the order, I don't absolutely NEED a new watch and the thrill is wearing off from the lack of attention to my order.


----------



## kungfuleg

Bill J said:


> I have to say I am a little disappointed, I ordered a Pepsi GMT 39 the same day the email came out, I got an immediate response but that was 4 days ago and no tracking number. Shortly after my order the site read out of stock. So did they ever have the watches in stock or were they taking orders on an incoming shipment?
> 
> I fully expected to have a new watch by now and I am out $550 and I don't even have a tracking number. Seriously considering a request to cancel the order, I don't absolutely NEED a new watch and the thrill is wearing off from the lack of attention to my order.


Got my shipping confirmation (from Steinhart) this morning. Guessing yours will be coming along soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill J

kungfuleg said:


> Got my shipping confirmation (from Steinhart) this morning. Guessing yours will be coming along soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats. I ordered from Gnomon and surprised that they haven't shipped. Guessing they are waiting on their shipment or I got into a twilight zone, showed in stock, I ordered at the same time as someone else and missed the boat. Hard to say. Trying to stay positive but really expected to have the watch within a few days and have nothing so far


----------



## Terry Lennox

Bill J said:


> Congrats. I ordered from Gnomon and surprised that they haven't shipped. Guessing they are waiting on their shipment or I got into a twilight zone, showed in stock, I ordered at the same time as someone else and missed the boat. Hard to say. Trying to stay positive but really expected to have the watch within a few days and have nothing so far


Hang tight. Gnomon is legit. You will get the watch methinks. If you don't like it you can always sell it for most of what you paid.


----------



## parsig9

Ordered Thursday from Gnomon, got shipping confirmation today (Monday). It will be here Thursday this week. A week from Singapore to me in Michigan. I think that is fine. It is 9,400 miles away after all.


----------



## skipwilliams

Bill J said:


> I have to say I am a little disappointed, I ordered a Pepsi GMT 39 the same day the email came out, I got an immediate response but that was 4 days ago and no tracking number. Shortly after my order the site read out of stock. So did they ever have the watches in stock or were they taking orders on an incoming shipment?
> 
> I fully expected to have a new watch by now and I am out $550 and I don't even have a tracking number. Seriously considering a request to cancel the order, I don't absolutely NEED a new watch and the thrill is wearing off from the lack of attention to my order.


You and I are in the same situations. I didn't see the email for about 5 hours and ordered at 1:15 ET Thu. They then out of stock later that day so I figure I'm just down the line. Be patient, it's only been two business days since Thursday.

Skip

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The Kevin

Ugh.. I want.. when are they restocking? hah.


----------



## Bill J

Thanks for all the moral support guys. I got spoiled by my last Gnomon order, I had that one in hand within 36 hours of me ordering it. That was amazing service. I know these new, hot items are more in demand. I will try to be patient


----------



## Miguel

Hi,

I cannot find information about the bezel: is it bidirectional or unidirectional? 

Thanks.


----------



## Chronogmt

Miguel said:


> Hi,
> 
> I cannot find information about the bezel: is it bidirectional or unidirectional?
> 
> Thanks.


Unidirectional


----------



## skipwilliams

Got my shipping notice from Steinhart this morning.

It'll be here Thursday. 5 working days end-to-end.

Not bad actually

Skip



skipwilliams said:


> You and I are in the same situations. I didn't see the email for about 5 hours and ordered at 1:15 ET Thu. They then out of stock later that day so I figure I'm just down the line. Be patient, it's only been two business days since Thursday.
> 
> Skip
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zumzum5150

Well my Pepsi bezel landed this morning and is currently out for delivery. Took 24hrs from Singapore to California. I'l post some live and comparison pics once I get it..Cheers


----------



## noelzali

I've not been so lucky - I ordered mine at 18:00 GMT on Thursday, so less then an hour after you did, when the website said it was still in stock. I got an order confirmation saying that they'd ship my package imminently. I then heard nothing over the weekend, and sent an email to follow-up, and was told that my order had been classed as a pre-order, even though they'd already taken the payment. They've now said that I'll be waiting at least a week for their next batch to arrive. I'm not impressed...


----------



## Bill J

noelzali said:


> I've not been so lucky - I ordered mine at 18:00 GMT on Thursday, so less then an hour after you did, when the website said it was still in stock. I got an order confirmation saying that they'd ship my package imminently. I then heard nothing over the weekend, and sent an email to follow-up, and was told that my order had been classed as a pre-order, even though they'd already taken the payment. They've now said that I'll be waiting at least a week for their next batch to arrive. I'm not impressed...


 Pretty much the same here. Still thinking about cancelling the order.


----------



## skipwilliams

Bill J said:


> Pretty much the same here. Still thinking about cancelling the order.


Not super nice customer service, but if it were me, I know that I have plenty of other watches to wear and that waiting another week is irritating, but not the end of the world.

You will have to wait longer to get one from Steinhart, I suspect.

Skip

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yourbrotony

Excited for some reviews to come out. I held off at first because of my concerns with GMT alignment but I didn't expect the pepsi to sell out so fast.


----------



## zumzum5150

I can't share more pics other than this. My job called me in early and 
missed the driver by minutes.. this crazy rainy weather hindered delivery. I'l have more pics and comparisons.


----------



## Hesemonni

I sold my old Pepsi GMT for whatever reason a while back and it seems Steinhart will try to do everything to lure me back!


----------



## missalaire

Received my GMT Ocean One black today 

Order was placed on 3/15 at 10:20am EST.


----------



## Terry Lennox

Looks great. If I end up getting one of these GMTs it will be the black. I'm just not a Pepsi bezel guy.


----------



## Bill J

Congrats on the GMT. I think a person could make a fortune making a legible black insert for the Steinhart's. To me the fascination with ceramic inserts has long passed. I liked the one on the Seiko Marinemaster 300m, the one on the Squale GMT was nice enough but I have not really been all the attracted to them. Oh well, just my 2 pennies.


----------



## frigaliment

ugh if these lugs didnt stick straight out they would fit my tiny wrists well D:


----------



## missalaire

frigaliment said:


> ugh if these lugs didnt stick straight out they would fit my tiny wrists well D:


What size wrists do you have? I have a pretty small wrist (6") and the lugs don't overhang. The watch definitely has a big presence, but I don't think its too big.


----------



## blenng83

Great to see these pics of early adopters! I can't wait to see more of them.

To those who have theirs already, how is the alignement of the gmt hand?

I'm hoping for the vintage gmt to arrive in a 39mm case...


----------



## skipwilliams

Mine came today. One week end-to-end from Germany to NJ, USA.

It's, of course, exactly the same size as the Ocean39 ceramic. But with the metal Pepsi bezel, it wears much more like a vintage watch than the Ceramic O39. That ceramic bezel, with it's subtle numbers and silver-outlined indices and hands is much more dressy, IMO. The O39GMT makes me think of a vintage GMT Master.

The GMT hand has zero alignment issues. You can see mine set to India time, 9.5 hrs ahead of EDT.

I really like the watch, it fills a hole in my collection that I was pining for, a smaller, vintage looking GMT. I was thinking about a Davosa Vintage GMT, but it's quartz and I really didn't want that. This one is perfect. The only thing else that would be nice would be a BLNR, but the 42Ti is a little big.

It's a keeper.

Skip






























blenng83 said:


> Great to see these pics of early adopters! I can't wait to see more of them.
> 
> To those who have theirs already, how is the alignement of the gmt hand?
> 
> I'm hoping for the vintage gmt to arrive in a 39mm case...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## spwatch

Do you know what perimeter of your wrist?


----------



## spwatch

Has anyone with a 7ish inches wrist gotten the new 39 GMTs? I'd really like a photo because I'm torn between the 39 and the 42.


----------



## Terry Lennox

spwatch said:


> Has anyone with a 7ish inches wrist gotten the new 39 GMTs? I'd really like a photo because I'm torn between the 39 and the 42.


If you search on YouTube for the Random Rob channel he has reviewed a few 39mm Steinhart's including this new GMT. In some of the videos he shows them on wrist. He says he has a 7.25 inch wrist for comparison. Cheers.


----------



## parsig9

I have a 6.75" wrist or so and I would not want a bigger one though I could do it. I have had many 42s and still have some and even a Piranha and U1. For this watch, this is right for me.

GMT hand is aligned well and just a bit of play in the bezel. Love it. Crown is smooth. I can hardly tell it's doing anything when winding. No feel really.

Keeping very good time so far.


----------



## Dec1968

spwatch said:


> Has anyone with a 7ish inches wrist gotten the new 39 GMTs? I'd really like a photo because I'm torn between the 39 and the 42.


7" wrist OVM39
















Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## spwatch

I think that's the one for me.... Thanks!


----------



## zumzum5150

Been wearing mine for the past 24hrs. Very comfortable on the wrist
And is keeping excellent time. So far +1sec in 24hr.


----------



## Bill J

Thanks for the pics guys, it is helping me to remain patient while I wait for my Pepsi model to ship. One week today since ordering, fully expected to be wearing it by now  Your pics help some


----------



## khanhdnk

My wrist is 7.2 inches and feels comfortable with 42mm like this pic, but for what i've seen the 39mm will be ok too, regarding to it's lug-to-lug ~46,7cm.


----------



## Ra-Horakhty

Got mine today. I didn’t ever go for the 42 as I feel the ocean vintage red I own is pretty big for my wrists. I like the size of this one but holy heck is the clasp very tight to open. The bezel is also harder to turn than I remember my OVR starting at. Perhaps both will break in with use. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra

Looks good on yours! Im very tempted to get one just like that!



parsig9 said:


> I have a 6.75" wrist or so and I would not want a bigger one though I could do it. I have had many 42s and still have some and even a Piranha and U1. For this watch, this is right for me.
> 
> GMT hand is aligned well and just a bit of play in the bezel. Love it. Crown is smooth. I can hardly tell it's doing anything when winding. No feel really.
> 
> Keeping very good time so far.


Yeh, i remember my previous Steinhart's being like that too. Guess it's the norm. Helps that it eases up over time.



Ra-Horakhty said:


> Got mine today. I didn't ever go for the 42 as I feel the ocean vintage red I own is pretty big for my wrists. I like the size of this one but holy heck is the clasp very tight to open. The bezel is also harder to turn than I remember my OVR starting at. Perhaps both will break in with use.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill J

Phone ringing woke me up this morning, it was DHL telling me a package was on the way to be delivered on Monday!! Glad I was patient enough to wait it out. This will be a long 3 days though. The 39 MM Pepsi is coming to me 

Meanwhile, I have a Seiko Orange Monster, 2nd generation that I never wore because it lost several minutes per day. I was reading a post on WUS somewhere last week that recommended demagnetizing a poor timekeeping watch. It had a link to a video to show how to tell if a watch was magnetized and following that test I found that this OM was magnetized. I can't complain, paid $140 for it and it is in perfect condition. So I got on ebay bought a demagnetizer for $11 and ran my OM over it. It loses about 30 seconds per day now, which is way better than before. I may regulate it some to get it closer but I can live with 30 seconds, way better than 3 minutes per day. I really learned something about demagnetizing and I appreciate the sharing on WUS.


----------



## skipwilliams

spwatch said:


> Do you know what perimeter of your wrist?


About 6-2/3"

Skip

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## skipwilliams

Ra-Horakhty said:


> Got mine today. I didn't ever go for the 42 as I feel the ocean vintage red I own is pretty big for my wrists. I like the size of this one but holy heck is the clasp very tight to open. The bezel is also harder to turn than I remember my OVR starting at. Perhaps both will break in with use.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, my clasp too was super tight I had to bend the tang back a fraction of a mm. It's fine now

Skip

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## khanhdnk

Bill J said:


> Phone ringing woke me up this morning, it was DHL telling me a package was on the way to be delivered on Monday!! Glad I was patient enough to wait it out. This will be a long 3 days though. The 39 MM Pepsi is coming to me
> 
> Meanwhile, I have a Seiko Orange Monster, 2nd generation that I never wore because it lost several minutes per day. I was reading a post on WUS somewhere last week that recommended demagnetizing a poor timekeeping watch. It had a link to a video to show how to tell if a watch was magnetized and following that test I found that this OM was magnetized. I can't complain, paid $140 for it and it is in perfect condition. So I got on ebay bought a demagnetizer for $11 and ran my OM over it. It loses about 30 seconds per day now, which is way better than before. I may regulate it some to get it closer but I can live with 30 seconds, way better than 3 minutes per day. I really learned something about demagnetizing and I appreciate the sharing on WUS.


I'm nervously waiting next Monday also! My 39 black GMT is coming. Having the 42 green but i just can't take my eyes out of this new 39gmt black.. i was considering the 42gmt because of my 7,25" wrist but after a lot of positive reviews on YouTube about these new 39mm series i made decision! Let's see if it's right 
P/s: the Pepsi ring is so attractive but maybe I'm not the one ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill J

khanhdnk said:


> I'm nervously waiting next Monday also! My 39 black GMT is coming. Having the 42 green but i just can't take my eyes out of this new 39gmt black.. i was considering the 42gmt because of my 7,25" wrist but after a lot of positive reviews on YouTube about these new 39mm series i made decision! Let's see if it's right
> P/s: the Pepsi ring is so attractive but maybe I'm not the one 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the 39mm size and my wrist is closer to 8 inches overall. I have a 39mm Coke, first generation Steinhart and it fits me fine.


----------



## 945

I received my a couple of days ago and love it. They did a great job on this watch. The bracelet is fantastic!


----------



## Dec1968

Bill J said:


> I like the 39mm size and my wrist is closer to 8 inches overall. I have a 39mm Coke, first generation Steinhart and it fits me fine.


I like these hands better than the current ones. The new ones don't feel right to me. I'd have to swap them out for these ones.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Bill J

Got it! The 39mm GMT Pepsi landed at my door today. First impressions, watch looks very nice, a great value. The new bracelet is much nicer than the first generation Steinhart bracelet on my Coke GMT. For one thing, it has 1/2 links, which make sizing so much easier. Big improvement. The lume seems better too. Mine came with no alignment issues and everything is tight and solid. I have had it less than an hour so no pics yet and no idea how the 2893 is running, they usually run well and reasonably accurate.

Overall I am pleased I like the look. IRL, nothing looks out of place or size to me. Very well done Steinhart!


----------



## Bill J

A quick, sloppy side by side with the real deal. Just realized I set the new Steinhart at 4AM instead of 4PM.


----------



## JTO

Bill J said:


> A quick, sloppy side by side with the real deal. Just realized I set the new Steinhart at 4AM instead of 4PM.


Yeah we're gonna need better pictures than that. It's how we enable this costly hobby lol


----------



## 945

The side by side comparison is great. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## zumzum5150

39mm GMT


----------



## Watchfreek

zumzum5150 said:


> 39mm GMT


The endlink seems to fit perfectly. Looks almost OEM, at least in the photo. Did you have to modify it much? In any case, very nicely done!


----------



## skipwilliams

zumzum5150 said:


> 39mm GMT


Where you get that bracelet?

Skip

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

How much does the jubilee bracelet weight please?


----------



## Nyc11

Nice! Interested to know where you picked this up as well.


----------



## Bill J

I've had my Pepsi GMT for just over 2 days now and it had gained 16 seconds, so 8 seconds per day. Not too bad for a new watch, maybe it will settle in more accurate over a few more months. Pleased with the watch, seems like an upgrade for Steinhart. The watch is a real value on the market today, compared to many.


----------



## khanhdnk

Impressive from 1st look!!!
Wonderful shipping directly from Steinhart to my country (Vietnam) just 4 days (Thursday to Monday). I got it today due to delaying of customs clearance! So exactly 1 week after order made!
I did fast check and no issues with the GMT alignment. Let's see 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blenng83

Beautiful watch! Wear it in good health.


----------



## skipwilliams

Bill J said:


> I've had my Pepsi GMT for just over 2 days now and it had gained 16 seconds, so 8 seconds per day. Not too bad for a new watch, maybe it will settle in more accurate over a few more months. Pleased with the watch, seems like an upgrade for Steinhart. The watch is a real value on the market today, compared to many.


Mine runs about 20 sec fast/day. Not bad, but not super. No big deal. The watch is a comfortable, great looking piece.

Skip

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

skipwilliams said:


> Mine runs about 20 sec fast/day. Not bad, but not super. No big deal. The watch is a comfortable, great looking piece.
> 
> Skip
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


20s fast a day?

Get it fixed, you should get better result with the 2893 elabore.


----------



## ebtromba

Wonder when these will be back in stock


----------



## spclEd

ebtromba said:


> Wonder when these will be back in stock


That is the question. I would guess they have a lot of work in the queue. They also have the next release of the OVM 39's for Gnomon.

Just my observation but Steinhart has found a very successful business model for well made mechanical Swiss watches. (period.)


----------



## vtnyr6

I received mine in 4 business days to the US direct from Steinhart. I'm pretty impressed with it for the price, and the size is perfect for my 6.75" wrist. My only complaint is the clasp is super hard to open. Here's a comparison next to my black bay (which is for sale now).


----------



## JTO

vtnyr6 said:


> I received mine in 4 business days to the US direct from Steinhart. I'm pretty impressed with it for the price, and the size is perfect for my 6.75" wrist. My only complaint is the clasp is super hard to open. Here's a comparison next to my black bay (which is for sale now).
> 
> View attachment 13020491


Even though I don't have the 39 gmt, I do have the regularly 39 ocean one and I did notice the clasp was fairly difficult to open, but after a week or so it started to get easier.


----------



## Dec1968

I wonder how many 39mm versions they sell compared to the 42mm model equivalent?

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## 945

2 great watches. Why are you selling the B.B.?


----------



## blenng83

Oh man, that Tudor is looking gorgeous, too!


----------



## skipwilliams

vtnyr6 said:


> I received mine in 4 business days to the US direct from Steinhart. I'm pretty impressed with it for the price, and the size is perfect for my 6.75" wrist. My only complaint is the clasp is super hard to open.


Mine was so hard to open that I had to work on it. It was basically impossible to open without a tool. I VERY carefully bent back the bracelet lock pin. It's now perfect

Skip

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## spclEd

skipwilliams said:


> Mine was so hard to open that I had to work on it. It was basically impossible to open without a tool. I VERY carefully bent back the bracelet lock pin. It's now perfect
> 
> Skip
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


My Ocean had the same issue with the clasp, almost broke a fingernail trying to open it. I also had to aptly re-form and adjust the bracelet lock pin.

When I was working as a tech we were told to never bend anything. Adjusting and/or re-forming looked better on the invoice!


----------



## Miguel

Bill J said:


> I have one of the original 39mm Steinhart GMT's with a Coke, black and red bezel insert. I have worn that more than any watch I have. I originally bought 3 of them and later sold 2. Mine has the old style bezel edge, which I like and the bezel turns both directions like a GMT bezel should.
> 
> 
> I just ordered one of the new "pepsi" models in 39mm. Curious to see the new bracelet style and the fit and finish on the current models. I recently sold a Premium Dual Time, I loved the watch but didn't like the size much. I once bought a 42mm GMT Steinhart with the ceramic insert and sold it within a week, I hated the insert, illegible. They either need to engrave them or stop selling them, IMHO.


So Steinhart did produce a 39mm GMT with bi-directional bezel. I wonder why they went with unidirectional this time. That is the detail that keeps me from buying one.


----------



## Bill J

My guess is that at some point Steinhart began using the same cases for regular divers and for GMT watches. Since the divers have a unidirectional bezel, the GMT's end up with one. In the 42mm versions, they have actually made several changes to their cases, some noticeable, most not noticeable. 

Most GMT's around today have a unidirectional bezel. Squale, Steinhart, Citizen are some I have owned with unidirectional bezels. Rolex, Omega and the first generation Steinhart's all had bidirectional bezels.


----------



## Bill J

My guess is that at some point Steinhart began using the same cases for regular divers and for GMT watches. Since the divers have a unidirectional bezel, the GMT's end up with one. In the 42mm versions, they have actually made several changes to their cases, some noticeable, most not noticeable. 

Most GMT's around today have a unidirectional bezel. Squale, Steinhart, Citizen are some I have owned with unidirectional bezels. Rolex, Omega and the first generation Steinhart's all had bidirectional bezels.


----------



## jamesezra

Yeah i think this keeps their costs down, instead of having two different case sets.

Wouldn't make a difference to me i guess, since setting of the bezel would be one-off on trips.

Good info on the Squales, Bill. Am contemplating the Tropic GMT.



Bill J said:


> My guess is that at some point Steinhart began using the same cases for regular divers and for GMT watches. Since the divers have a unidirectional bezel, the GMT's end up with one. In the 42mm versions, they have actually made several changes to their cases, some noticeable, most not noticeable.
> 
> Most GMT's around today have a unidirectional bezel. Squale, Steinhart, Citizen are some I have owned with unidirectional bezels. Rolex, Omega and the first generation Steinhart's all had bidirectional bezels.


----------



## Dec1968

Pepsi GMT 39's are back in stock. Just ordered mine. Hurry if you want one.....

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968

A little playing around in Photoshop when I couldn't sleep - softer lug ends (no right angle at the top end of the lug to produce a soft angle versus a hard right angle). What do you all think? For reference, I have a flat 7" wrist.









Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Artking3

What are the chances of Steinhart making a 39mm version of their Ocean Vintage GMT? They already have the movement, case and bracelet from the 39mm Ocean GMT, but still need to make new dials and hands.


----------



## konax

My absolute dream would be a 39mm coke on a jubilee. I'd buy it in a heartbeat, hell, maybe even two to have one unworn just sitting in the box.


----------



## Shaunie_007

Dec1968 said:


> A little playing around in Photoshop when I couldn't sleep - softer lug ends (no right angle at the top end of the lug to produce a soft angle versus a hard right angle). What do you all think? For reference, I have a flat 7" wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


It took me a while to understand what you were referring to, as the differences are hardly noticeable (especially when I was looking on my phone). I can't say that I prefer one look over the other. Are you thinking about grinding down the lugs to make a soft angle? Or were you just making a composite for your own curiosity's sake?


----------



## Shaunie_007

It's official! I just sold one of my Ginaults to fund an Ocean 39 GMT Red-Blue. There are a few reasons I pulled the trigger, and I'd like to share them with you all.

I have wanted a Pepsi GMT for a few years. I looked at Tag's Formula 1 offering and it didn't do anything for me, had a SKX009 for a while, but it wasn't a GMT and I ended up flipping it. I can't afford the Tudor or Rolex offerings, so those are out. I had a Squale 20 atmos last year and didn't much like it, so that was out... Really this is the only Pepsi GMT on the market that fits the bill! I just found out about the Ocean 39 GMT this week and I can't stop thinking about how good it looks, well it's built, and quality of materials used for the $$$, or at least from the YouTube reviews I've seen. The new 20mm-16mm bracelet looks awesome. I can't wait to try it. I had an Ocean One Ceramic 42mm a few years back and didn't like the 22-20mm taper much. I also wanted a little more brand variety in my collection. I have all different brands, but had 2 Ginaults when I purchased.. didn't seem right, so I sold off the Ginault today and bought the Steiny!


----------



## ahaycraft

Shaunie_007 said:


> It's official! I just sold one of my Ginaults to fund an Ocean 39 GMT Red-Blue. There are a few reasons I pulled the trigger, and I'd like to share them with you all.
> 
> I have wanted a Pepsi GMT for a few years. I looked at Tag's Formula 1 offering and it didn't do anything for me, had a SKX009 for a while, but it wasn't a GMT and I ended up flipping it. I can't afford the Tudor or Rolex offerings, so those are out. I had a Squale 20 atmos last year and didn't much like it, so that was out... Really this is the only Pepsi GMT on the market that fits the bill! I just found out about the Ocean 39 GMT this week and I can't stop thinking about how good it looks, well it's built, and quality of materials used for the $$$, or at least from the YouTube reviews I've seen. The new 20mm-16mm bracelet looks awesome. I can't wait to try it. I had an Ocean One Ceramic 42mm a few years back and didn't like the 22-20mm taper much. I also wanted a little more brand variety in my collection. I have all different brands, but had 2 Ginaults when I purchased.. didn't seem right, so I sold off the Ginault today and bought the Steiny!


Where did you pick up your new Steiny? I was late to pull the trigger last time they were in stock and have been waiting (checking Gnomon Watches and Steinhart's website daily!) to see when they were coming back in stock. Hope you enjoy it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaunie_007

ahaycraft said:


> Where did you pick up your new Steiny? I was late to pull the trigger last time they were in stock and have been waiting (checking Gnomon Watches and Steinhart's website daily!) to see when they were coming back in stock. Hope you enjoy it!


I must have lucked out and found the last one available on Steinhart's website. I checked back the next day after ordering it and it was no longer available and status was set as pre-order. I found another trusted Steinhart retailer that has them in stock for just a few euro more than than the Steinhart website after shipping is applied. I almost went with the retailer because before shipping it's a little cheaper, but after I added it to the cart it was like 5 euro more, and being a penny pincher, I decided to go direct from Steinhart.

https://www.toptime.eu/products/steinhart-gmt-ocean-1-blue-red?variant=14028203847

I hope this helps you in your hunt!


----------



## rs4pilot

These are back in stock. Ordered one last evening, should be here Thursday.


----------



## rs4pilot

rs4pilot said:


> These are back in stock. Ordered one last evening, should be here Thursday.


Ordered Monday evening and it arrived today. Super quick shipping via FedEx.

Another 6.75" wrist reference shot


----------



## Shaunie_007

Very nice! My watch arrived yesterday. I strapped it on a Phenomenato strap for the time being:


----------



## ahaycraft

Same here - ordered Memorial Day late and came in this morning - such a rad watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaunie_007

I'm in agreement with other in that if they released a 39mm Ocean Vintage GMT, it'd be a great success. I've wanted a well made vintage Explorer II homage in 38-40mm for years.


----------



## Drey1985

Likewise ordered from the Steinhart site late last Friday night/Sat AM Memorial Day weekend and it arrived in NYC on Wed AM. Have a Tudor BBN, Steinhart OVM1, and Cartier Drive, so wanted something with a pop of color and smaller dial. ~6.75-7" wrist. Love it. Very pleased with the 39mm.


----------



## rs4pilot

Lume is decent on this thing as well.










Comparison to my Tudor BBB


----------



## timetellinnoob

i am tempted, mightily....


----------



## ahaycraft

Anyone else having issues with the GMT functionality? Mine is lagging and doesn't set correctly  Looks like ill be sending an email to Steinhart to see what needs to be done. Posting on here to see if there's possibly something to remedy it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahaycraft

rs4pilot said:


> Lume is decent on this thing as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparison to my Tudor BBB


I've got this combo as well! Love them both.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndab71

ahaycraft said:


> Anyone else having issues with the GMT functionality? Mine is lagging and doesn't set correctly  Looks like ill be sending an email to Steinhart to see what needs to be done. Posting on here to see if there's possibly something to remedy it!


Send an email to the After Sales department at Steinhart ([email protected]). Depending on the actual issue, most likely they'll ask you to send it back (at their expense).

Mine had issues during the first day I wore it! The GMT hand wasn't aligned properly (was about 20 minutes behind the main hands), and then it started slipping. For example, here in the first shot, the GMT is pointing to "11" on the bezel:









In this second shot, taken just a few minutes later it's slipped to the "18" position:









Ironically I was taking photos of it before boxing it up to send back to Steinhart. I had got in touch with them and they said to send it back for repair.

I know it got delivered back to them last Wednesday but haven't heard from them about how long it will take to fix.


----------



## timetellinnoob

that reminds me to ask... so i watched a couple youtube reviews of these, and when they demonstrated the GMT function with the crown... it looked like you go opposite the direction of setting the date, but... it looked like the hour hand was jumped ahead more like a date wheel than a smooth sweep of just the GMT hand... 

is that the normal functionality of the hand? I assumed it was independently adjustable with a smooth sweep to point *exactly* where you want, and certainly not 'jumpy' like that (what if it never lands where you want it to be? that doesn't seem right). i don't think it would stop me from buying one, but that sure seems like a cheap feature on what would be the priciest watch i've ever considered purchasing. if i were to get this watch it would be my first experience with a GMT movement (or a SWISS auto movement, tbh).


----------



## ahaycraft

ndab71 said:


> Send an email to the After Sales department at Steinhart ([email protected]). Depending on the actual issue, most likely they'll ask you to send it back (at their expense).
> 
> Mine had issues during the first day I wore it! The GMT hand wasn't aligned properly (was about 20 minutes behind the main hands), and then it started slipping. For example, here in the first shot, the GMT is pointing to "11" on the bezel:
> 
> View attachment 13191741
> 
> 
> In this second shot, taken just a few minutes later it's slipped to the "18" position:
> 
> View attachment 13191745
> 
> 
> Ironically I was taking photos of it before boxing it up to send back to Steinhart. I had got in touch with them and they said to send it back for repair.
> 
> I know it got delivered back to them last Wednesday but haven't heard from them about how long it will take to fix.


This is exactly what's going on with mine. Thanks for the info!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndab71

timetellinnoob said:


> that reminds me to ask... so i watched a couple youtube reviews of these, and when they demonstrated the GMT function with the crown... it looked like you go opposite the direction of setting the date, but... it looked like the hour hand was jumped ahead more like a date wheel than a smooth sweep of just the GMT hand...
> 
> is that the normal functionality of the hand? I assumed it was independently adjustable with a smooth sweep to point *exactly* where you want, and certainly not 'jumpy' like that (what if it never lands where you want it to be? that doesn't seem right). i don't think it would stop me from buying one, but that sure seems like a cheap feature on what would be the priciest watch i've ever considered purchasing. if i were to get this watch it would be my first experience with a GMT movement (or a SWISS auto movement, tbh).


Correct - the GMT doesn't move smoothly - it jumps from hour to hour on the bezel. I wish it was smooth then we wouldn't have the infamous misalignment problem!

This is my first GMT watch as well. While a smooth GMT movement would be ideal, at this price point I just don't think it's possible.


----------



## horhay86

New to the forum but long time lurker. 
Just ordered mine yesterday, very excited after seeing all these wristshots!


----------



## joshuagull

The sun was shining so I wore mine today. Love the way the bezel colors and dial texture play with the light.


----------



## timetellinnoob

horhay86 said:


> New to the forum but long time lurker.
> Just ordered mine yesterday, very excited after seeing all these wristshots!


where did you order? Steinhart website still doesn't have 'em, Gnomon has been out.


----------



## horhay86

From.Steinhart's site, i saw they had them in stock Monday night and pulled the trigger. Shipped and get them tomorrow I hope.


timetellinnoob said:


> where did you order? Steinhart website still doesn't have 'em, Gnomon has been out.


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob

horhay86 said:


> From.Steinhart's site, i saw they had them in stock Monday night and pulled the trigger. Shipped and get them tomorrow I hope.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


hmm, for me steinhart website still says preorder/available soon, but i did just get a notice from Gnomon that they have them back, as i clicked that option on their website a few days ago. not quite ready yet, but now i know it's there haha. but also, it's a little cheaper direct from steinhart.


----------



## jackcarls0n

New Steinhart owner. I own a Rolex BLNR and wanted to add some colors. Ordered couple weeks ago.

I was surprised I got the watch delivered to me in Anchorage, AK in 48 hrs. Kudos to the Steinhart team. The box was packaged securely.

Really easy to size. No hand alignment issue. The bezel and clasp are really stiff. The clasp is getting a bit smoother but initially I had to use a tool to open it. The dial is charcoal grey. 

Love the colors that pop. Compared to the BLNR it wears small and the function of the GMT and hour hand setting is very different. The Steinhart is a true GMT watch in a sense that the main hour hand can be used to show GMT/UTC time and red hand for local time! It has been keeping good time. Very accurate +/- 2 sec for 2 days. After 10 days it was -10 sec. Being a pilot, using main hands for UTC works. It is a proper tool watch.

Using the bezel to get third time zone is a pain though. You can't set it accurately and being a uni-directional bezel it is only good for getting times of other cities that are ahead of you. So it is mostly for show.

Great quality and I am enjoying my summer. I ordered a SJ 20mm bracelet as well. Let's see how it works.

Will post some wrist shots soon and do a comparison with the BLNR. Steinhart is better in some accounts and vice versa. The 39mm is good on the wrist. I own watches of various kind. This has a small diameter, something that takes a while to get used to. But I enjoy it. Your wrist size doesn't matter. It is your entire arm! Some of my friends have beefier forearm but smaller wrist then me. Plus depends if you wear a T-shirt or a full sleeve! I didn't get the 42mm because the dial and bezel looked disproportionate to me. 

Overall very happy with the quality and the design. It is a good homage to the early Rolex GMT. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## welovewatch

Hey guys, i just ordered mine last week but still no News from them. Anyone had idea when will the black ceramic 39 be available? 
Cheers.


----------



## Shizmosis

welovewatch said:


> Hey guys, i just ordered mine last week but still no News from them. Anyone had idea when will the black ceramic 39 be available?
> Cheers.


I would try to get in touch with Steinharts customer service. To my knowledge they get batches in reguluar time schedules. Maybe the next batch will arrive soonish?


----------



## welovewatch

Yeah, thanks tho.

I hope the next batch will be delivered soon.



Shizmosis said:


> welovewatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, i just ordered mine last week but still no News from them. Anyone had idea when will the black ceramic 39 be available?
> Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> I would try to get in touch with Steinharts customer service. To my knowledge they get batches in reguluar time schedules. Maybe the next batch will arrive soonish?
Click to expand...


----------



## tndude

Mine shipped today.


----------



## welovewatch

Im sending them anither email. Hope they have good News!



tndude said:


> Mine shipped today.


----------



## welovewatch

Also, by any chance if u guys know of their qualities on the movement? I just rolled back to some old posts but seemed they had issues with alignment on bezel or the gmt hand? Anyone had similar issues recently, plz help!

Much appreciated


----------



## jackcarls0n

The alignment is perfect.

The movement is good but it isn't practicle as a GMT watch.



welovewatch said:


> Also, by any chance if u guys know of their qualities on the movement? I just rolled back to some old posts but seemed they had issues with alignment on bezel or the gmt hand? Anyone had similar issues recently, plz help!
> 
> Much appreciated


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackcarls0n

Took the 39mm for a week long trip.

The watch is great. Love the colors and the quality. Everything lines up.

Except the bezel which isn't bi-directional, and the major flaw is the movement. The movement doesn't allow you to set the hour hand. Setting the GMT hand is kind of useless in today's day and age. It is also more practical to have quickset hour hand instead. One would want the local time on the main display. But it is an homage to 16760, so it works out great.

Setting the time can be tricky, if travelling through time zones. But i just set UTC on main hand and local time on red gmt hand 
Bezel is just for show.

A great watch nonetheless.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelMaggi

But the bezel IS uni-directional (moves only in the counter clock wise direction). The ability to set the hour hand only is nice feature but hardly a requirement.


----------



## jackcarls0n

MichaelMaggi said:


> But the bezel IS uni-directional (moves only in the counter clock wise direction). The ability to set the hour hand only is nice feature but hardly a requirement.


I agree, my mistake. I meant to say it isn't bi-directional. It is uni-directional.

Depends on what you are using the watch for. If you want for style, nothing matters except aesthetic.

But since it has a GMT hand, why not use it. The point is it isn't as useful as one would think.But it isn't a deal breaker for me.

Anyways, it combines a diver and GMT function. So its good. I enjoy the watch and like it a lot.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## welovewatch

Thanks guys! It really helps, i thought i was having second thought after seeing those posts regarding the movement as its kinda annoying when u have to send it back and forth.

I just liked the gmt hand for the look probably and not much of a function for my daily life.

Appreciated and would like to know more of the members with hows the condition after wearing/ break-in period.

Thx



jackcarls0n said:


> The alignment is perfect.
> 
> The movement is good but it isn't practicle as a GMT watch.
> 
> 
> 
> welovewatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, by any chance if u guys know of their qualities on the movement? I just rolled back to some old posts but seemed they had issues with alignment on bezel or the gmt hand? Anyone had similar issues recently, plz help!
> 
> Much appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Shizmosis

jackcarls0n said:


> Took the 39mm for a week long trip.
> 
> The watch is great. Love the colors and the quality. Everything lines up.
> 
> Except the bezel which isn't bi-directional, and the major flaw is the movement. The movement doesn't allow you to set the hour hand. Setting the GMT hand is kind of useless in today's day and age. It is also more practical to have quickset hour hand instead. One would want the local time on the main display. But it is an homage to 16760, so it works out great.
> 
> Setting the time can be tricky, if travelling through time zones. But i just set UTC on main hand and local time on red gmt hand
> Bezel is just for show.
> 
> A great watch nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Nice picture. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## ahaycraft

welovewatch said:


> Thanks guys! It really helps, i thought i was having second thought after seeing those posts regarding the movement as its kinda annoying when u have to send it back and forth.
> 
> I just liked the gmt hand for the look probably and not much of a function for my daily life.
> 
> Appreciated and would like to know more of the members with hows the condition after wearing/ break-in period.
> 
> Thx


The hour/minute hand was spot on for my watch, but the GMT functionality was the trouble. Sending mine off this week - hopefully it makes it back alright!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frenchwatchcollector

I wish we could have an option with a jubilee strap with this 39mm GMT!!


----------



## timetellinnoob

still not owning a GMT watch i think it's fascinating trying to learn as people have such different comments and attitudes toward it. (always figured if i ever get a watch in-hand i'll figure out my own way to use it, but won't know, _until_ it's in-hand)

I *think* i understand why people want bi-directional for the bezel, for convenience/quick setting, but i don't understand how uni-directional can 'ruin' the watch. you _can_ obviously still turn the bezel, so are these people really complaining about.... zipping the bezel back around 'the long way' to the time they want to display? is it really THAT much of a trial? i'm obviously not a pilot, but even while flying a plane i can't see how taking 2 seconds to turn the bezel back around is bad or wrong or all that inefficient in some manner, compared to bi-directional...

and even then couldn't you pop off the bezel, and remove the click ring/mechanism (whatever it may be), and _make it_ bidirectional?


----------



## jackcarls0n

frenchwatchcollector said:


> I wish we could have an option with a jubilee strap with this 39mm GMT!!


I think they might come out with one soon. They have one for the 42mm I think.


timetellinnoob said:


> still not owning a GMT watch i think it's fascinating trying to learn as people have such different comments and attitudes toward it. (always figured if i ever get a watch in-hand i'll figure out my own way to use it, but won't know, _until_ it's in-hand)
> 
> I *think* i understand why people want bi-directional for the bezel, for convenience/quick setting, but i don't understand how uni-directional can 'ruin' the watch. you _can_ obviously still turn the bezel, so are these people really complaining about.... zipping the bezel back around 'the long way' to the time they want to display? is it really THAT much of a trial? i'm obviously not a pilot, but even while flying a plane i can't see how taking 2 seconds to turn the bezel back around is bad or wrong or all that inefficient in some manner, compared to bi-directional...
> 
> and even then couldn't you pop off the bezel, and remove the click ring/mechanism (whatever it may be), and _make it_ bidirectional?


The uni-directional bezel isn't bad. It just makes it more difficult to deduct time. Adding time is easy but deducting isn't. It just takes a minute or two to rotate. But let's you want to add an hour, it is done in a second. Now if u wanna do it again the other side takes a while.

It is inconvenient and defeats the purpose of the bezel on the GMT watch. It's not a big deal.

This watch is more of for the aesthetic purpose then a tool watch that's all.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## welovewatch

Can u tell me if u mean by the mis-alignment isdue as well or sth else? Would also like to know how long you had the watch (figuring out if thats certain batches that had issues)

Thanks!



ahaycraft said:


> welovewatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys! It really helps, i thought i was having second thought after seeing those posts regarding the movement as its kinda annoying when u have to send it back and forth.
> 
> I just liked the gmt hand for the look probably and not much of a function for my daily life.
> 
> Appreciated and would like to know more of the members with hows the condition after wearing/ break-in period.
> 
> Thx
> 
> 
> 
> The hour/minute hand was spot on for my watch, but the GMT functionality was the trouble. Sending mine off this week - hopefully it makes it back alright!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## ahaycraft

welovewatch said:


> Can u tell me if u mean by the mis-alignment isdue as well or sth else? Would also like to know how long you had the watch (figuring out if thats certain batches that had issues)
> 
> Thanks!


The GMT hand would never set right - so whenever the watch was at 1:30, the GMT hand would take a couple tries to set in between hours. I believe it clicks over twice, but it would take a couple spins to set it correctly (not sure if this is really an issue or just how the movement works). After set, it would slowly fall behind until it felt like it completely stopped. So if you set the GMT hand 3 hours before the hour hand, it would eventually fall behind the hour hand and then totally stop. I got the watch on 5/31/18, so I think mine is from the most recent batch before they went back out of stock.

Hope this helps!!

Alex

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## welovewatch

Thanks Alex with the detailed explanation. Finger cross mines alright. 
As steinhart replied it might start shipping by weekend.

Cheers.



ahaycraft said:


> welovewatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can u tell me if u mean by the mis-alignment isdue as well or sth else? Would also like to know how long you had the watch (figuring out if thats certain batches that had issues)
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> The GMT hand would never set right - so whenever the watch was at 1:30, the GMT hand would take a couple tries to set in between hours. I believe it clicks over twice, but it would take a couple spins to set it correctly (not sure if this is really an issue or just how the movement works). After set, it would slowly fall behind until it felt like it completely stopped. So if you set the GMT hand 3 hours before the hour hand, it would eventually fall behind the hour hand and then totally stop. I got the watch on 5/31/18, so I think mine is from the most recent batch before they went back out of stock.
> 
> Hope this helps!!
> 
> Alex
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## BladeRunner684

Ya know what would be sweet? A 39mm Pan Am. But non-vintage with BGW9. And possibly a jubilee bracelet. A guy can dream, right?


----------



## Shizmosis

BladeRunner684 said:


> Ya know what would be sweet? A 39mm Pan Am. But non-vintage with BGW9. And possibly a jubilee bracelet. A guy can dream, right?


this would make a dream come true!!!


----------



## oldpoolfox

A compared view with a PO 42mm, my wrist is 6.9", the gmt 39 is very comfortable to wear, I purchased it last week and it is flawless (+4sec/day).
A new shop in Bern/Switzerland opened last week and offers almost all Steinhart models. I had the occasion to compare how they wear. It is my first Steinhart and I hesitated between the 42 and 39 models before, going to the shop but as many have mentioned before it is not as much the bezel diameter as the lug to lug length and flat form that make the difference. Personaly the 39 is just right and the overall quality of the watch is brilliant.


----------



## welovewatch

Just got thr black ceramic gmt 39 on hand!! Some reporting and shout out to Steinhart! 

1. Shipment time: 
20-6 got notification by steinhart; 
22-6: arrived in HK! 
Super quick shipment 

2. Gmt hand: no misalignment issue
3. Bezel: no misalignment issue as well but a bit hard to turn. Clicking sound is solid 

Will provide some wrist shot afterwards for sharing!


----------



## ndab71

oldpoolfox said:


> A compared view with a PO 42mm, my wrist is 6.9", the gmt 39 is very comfortable to wear, I purchased it last week and it is flawless (+4sec/day).
> A new shop in Bern/Switzerland opened last week and offers almost all Steinhart models. I had the occasion to compare how they wear. It is my first Steinhart and I hesitated between the 42 and 39 models before, going to the shop but as many have mentioned before it is not as much the bezel diameter as the lug to lug length and flat form that make the difference. Personaly the 39 is just right and the overall quality of the watch is brilliant.


And that blue strap looks awesome! I like the metal bracelet it came with, but seeing that is making me change my mind!


----------



## danimaru

I don’t suppose anyone’s heard anything about a coke bezeled version of these?


----------



## Djoker99

missalaire said:


> Received my GMT Ocean One black today
> 
> Order was placed on 3/15 at 10:20am EST.
> 
> View attachment 12994737
> 
> 
> View attachment 12994739


Very very nice.
May I have your wrist size? Thanks.


----------



## timetellinnoob

have you ever wanted something you wanted to _not_ come back into stock yet? =)

i've been wavering on pulling the trigger on one of these, and think i've decided i wouldn't mind waiting until around my b-day (August) to get one, but they just came back in stock lastnight -- if they even still have any left already -- which means when august does roll around they'll easily be out again. that should mean by the next time they come back i should be good and ready lol.


----------



## 67ViP

Mine just arrived today...very nice, indeed. Really like how the lug width is still 20mm, gives it a very sleek appearance. Bracelet is excellent, but I prefer NATO or leather.


----------



## 67ViP

Mine just arrived today...very nice, indeed. Really like how the lug width is still 20mm, gives it a very sleek appearance. Bracelet is excellent, but I prefer NATO or leather.


----------



## fish70

Just got mine a couple of hours ago too!


----------



## ayung

want to get gmt ocean 39, but which colour to get? pepsi or black?


----------



## Sebast975

Love everything about this watch. Definitely scratches my itch for a Rolex pepsi GMT for now and possibly ever.


----------



## titaniumshoe

wow these look stunning! mine comes in tomorrow, I don't think I can wait any longer1


----------



## ray_man

Hi. 
Got a 39mm GMT and im looking for a jubilee bracelet. Does anybody know where i can get one that fits my watch? Steinhart does not have it and does not plan to.


----------



## welovewatch

Long awaited comments on the watch

I have purchased the watch for about a month now and here is my comment on the watch

Overall score: 9/10
Accuracy: im getting roughly +2 sec/d
Look and fitting: 39mm is definitely a fit size for me with small wrist size and where the bracelet linkage with the watch tabers really nicely. Like the little details on the red gmt hand and the red text with ocean gmt 
Bazel: quite hars to turn in the beginning of two weeks at first but it gets smoother and easier to turn. I saw people complaining about the bezel 24 hour markings are hard to read but this is how i feel: it turns into quite nice silver/ "ghost" look in certain lightings where the 24 hour markings kinda shine in indoor lighting and quite nice with the reflective wordings. Also to do with the ceramic bezel. It doesnt look overly busy with 39mm. 
Bracelet: i also was a previous owner of submariner and the quality on steinhart definitely feels similar (if not better) to submariners bracelet. Of coz except from the glide lock system on sub.

Comments: except from good quality, theres really nothing more to say about the watch. I was trying to find a if not better but similar quality watch from rolex (probably, rolex doesnt feel justified for me with the price and partially. I felt bored with the no dste sub that i previous owned. So i have decided to sell my sub black ceramic and fund/ try for more other watches. 

Good job steinhart and please do keep up with the work. U guys really did great job in homage category. Hopefully, u guys can produce more n more watches with acceotable entry level pricr point and more people can share the hobbies and enjoy the wrist time with watch!


----------



## DouglasI

ray_man said:


> Hi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a 39mm GMT and im looking for a jubilee bracelet. Does anybody know where i can get one that fits my watch? Steinhart does not have it and does not plan to.


Strapsco makes one with hollow end links that you can bend to fit. I've done that but then elected to go with a different approach:









Doug


----------



## DouglasI

ray_man said:


> Hi.
> Got a 39mm GMT and im looking for a jubilee bracelet. Does anybody know where i can get one that fits my watch? Steinhart does not have it and does not plan to.


Strapsco makes one with hollow end links that you can bend to fit. I've done that but then elected to go with a different approach:

View attachment 13396051


Doug


----------



## nabbasi

Sebast975 said:


> Love everything about this watch. Definitely scratches my itch for a Rolex pepsi GMT for now and possibly ever.


Knowing that I won't realistically ever get an actual GMT, this has been on my radar. The 39mm seems perfect, and your pictures aren't helping my urge to pull the trigger. What's the first strap?

- - - Updated - - -



Sebast975 said:


> Love everything about this watch. Definitely scratches my itch for a Rolex pepsi GMT for now and possibly ever.


Knowing that I won't realistically ever get an actual GMT, this has been on my radar. The 39mm seems perfect, and your pictures aren't helping my urge to pull the trigger. What's the first strap?


----------



## Sebast975

nabbasi said:


> Knowing that I won't realistically ever get an actual GMT, this has been on my radar. The 39mm seems perfect, and your pictures aren't helping my urge to pull the trigger. What's the first strap?


It's actually the stock strap that came with my Davosa pepsi GMT (also a great watch for the price if you're looking for something a little cheaper than Steinhart and don't mind a quartz). I took it off my Davosa and put it on this. You can find similar 'vintage leather' straps on ebay, Amazon, or Etsy though.


----------



## vremius

Does anyone know the size of the dial? I'm thinking of making a dial from stone and replacing the stock dial. I would really appreciate it if someone could let me know the exact dial measurements.


----------



## fish70

Why not try emailing Steinhart? I am not taking mine apart to measure it


----------



## vremius

fish70 said:


> Why not try emailing Steinhart? I am not taking mine apart to measure it


I've send them an email this week but haven't had a reply yet. I thought I'd check other sources for information while I wait for a reply from Steinhart.

I'm of course not suggesting that anyone takes their watch apart for me XD. I'm planning to take mine apart if I can't get the information any other way.


----------



## Palo

Any pics on 6-6.5 inch wrist??

I have tiny wrist specially since I’ve lost weight


----------



## JotaPe

Palo said:


> Any pics on 6-6.5 inch wrist??
> 
> I have tiny wrist specially since I've lost weight


My wrist is around 16cm (6.3 inches, give or take) and was afraid the lugs would be too straight and make the watch not fit well.
It arrived yesterday, and I am quite happy with the fit. The Orient Mako is my reference in terms of lug to lug length and the gmt-ocean one 39 looks equally as good on my wrist. Maybe even better since the dial is smaller.


----------

